

Technocracy discussion on Reddit - neonbat
http://www.reddit.com/r/todayilearned/comments/3284f0/til_there_was_a_briefly_popular_social_movement/

======
neonbat
I saw this technocracy discussion on reddit. I was wondering if HN would throw
in their two bits? Or you know, maybe more than two bits. What do you guys
think of a technology driven government?

------
neonbat
The discussion on reddit has devolved to people shouting insults at each other
in binary.

